#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Crain Petrophysics Pocket Pal

## yasiobasio123

Hello

Does one has the Crains petrophysics (Pocket Pal) lectures in power point?


If so, please share. Many thanks!See More: Crain Petrophysics Pocket Pal

----------

